# Smith & wesson Sight Staking Tool



## wilburfan (Nov 19, 2011)

Does anybody know what size staking tool to use to replace the rear sight blade with? Midway offers something for $20 bucks but If I knew the proper size I could pick one for a few dollars. Thanks!


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

What Smith is yours K, L, or N? first you need to determine that then the size of the rear sight. usually L and N would interchange. I was looking at midway the other day thinking of replaceing my on my N frame my white line faded after years of cleaning it. I was looking at the .180 for 29.00.

JBarL


----------



## wilburfan (Nov 19, 2011)

It is a J frame. Midway has a video on how to replace the blade. I guess the blade size is not the issue, its the screw nut that is suppose to be staked on after the new leaf is installed. The process looks easy if a guy had the right tool.


----------

